
Ask HN: How do you take notes on mobile? - hackerews
I read a lot on my phone - news, blogs&#x2F;articles, products&#x2F;amazon, twitter, etc. Looking for an app that makes it easy to capture notes from all of these sites on my phone.<p>Lots of copy&#x2F;paste into Google Keep is getting tough. Looking for a better app!
======
betterburnout
Hi there. Either sending quick notes or excerpts to Simple Notes ( which I'll
have to edit on the computer ) or to Pocket when I want to read some article
later, or archive it with hashtags.
[https://simplenote.com](https://simplenote.com) \+
[https://getpocket.com](https://getpocket.com)

------
johnmurch
I just setup a new gmail account and use
[http://www.mailtoself.com](http://www.mailtoself.com)

This way I can just push anything to it and read later.

~~~
betterburnout
Hi John, what's the difference between using mailtoself and emailing to
yourself while using the web browser ? Like in Safari / iOS

~~~
johnmurch
On iOS when you click share, there is a button for mailtoself, this way I can
do 2 clicks and don't have to type out my email and/or a subject line
everytime.

